# Dwarf elephant ears (Colocasia/Alocasia)



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

Is anyone here using making use of any of the various dwarf cultivars of _Colocasia_? How about any of the smaller and more moisture-loving kinds of _Alocasia_? Considering possibilities for closed-lid riparium plants or paludarium marginals (high humidity, constant or near-constant root immersion).


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I have one, not sure what kind it is. It's doing great in the terrarium. You can see a picture here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...8447-65-gallon-display-hopefully-tank-11.html


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's the deal: That plant is an Alocasia sp.; I cannot tell which from that angle. These can grow in tanks, but they like well-drained substrate, not swampy, mucky soil. I grow Alocasia 'Bambino' now, and it seems to grow well. As for Colocasia, there is a 'Black magic mini' from Agri-Starts, but it seems rather delicate to me (likes heat and high light).

Bear in mind, many so-called "Elephant Ears" (a term Aroid aficinados detest, btw) like heat. If your goal is a "paludarium marginal," you may be better off with:

Anubias hastifolia;
A small Syngonium cultivar;
Or maybe this dwarf Chinese Colocasia:

http://www.plantdelights.com/images/Colocasia_Dark_Shadows.jpg

Hydrophyte and Rare Plant Broker should be able to help here.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

_Colocasia fallax_ is a real nice smaller elephant ear that grows well in a riparium, although it is a magnet for spider mites. That _Colocasia_ 'Dark Shadows' linked above looks like a real nice little plant--I've never grown it--but I understand that it has a strong and long dormancy cycle. 

Other broad-leaved, tropical aroids that you might consider include water-associated _Schismatoglottis_, _Homalomena_ and _Aglaonema_.

_Schismatoglottis picta_ is a good species to use like that and I might have an extra division or two here. *lbacha* is another member here who might have some of those plants.


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

Groundhog said:


> Here's the deal: That plant is an Alocasia sp.; I cannot tell which from that angle. These can grow in tanks, but they like well-drained substrate, not swampy, mucky soil.
> 
> [...] Bear in mind, many so-called "Elephant Ears" (a term Aroid aficinados detest, btw) like heat.


Thanks for the info. I've decided I'll most likely have them in shower-caddy riparium planters (similar to what hydrophyte uses) filled with flourite above a layer of LECA and positioned with their rims just above water level. Foliage should be just a few inches beneath T5s, in a closed-canopy aquarium at ~81°F.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a black velvet alocasia in my popa tank(which is really nice looking)and it is doing very well.They do get big but seem to be somewhat of a slow grower.I didn't realize that it flowered until last week.good luck with your build.


----------

